# Constipation/Gas... or Labor?



## WhosThatGirl

I am trying to figure out if I might finally be in early labor or not. All day yesterday I had bad period like cramps. This morning while sleeping, pains started waking me up at 7am every 10 to 15 minutes I'd wake up with pressuer and pain in my stomach. It felt like I had to have a BM or was very gassy. I tried and don't need to have a BM or if I do its not coming out. The pains now 5 hours later are still coming and I'm starting to get irritable and cranky. They dont really feel like contractions but I've only had "natural" contractions one pregnancy 9 years ago, my others have all been induced which feel alot different so who knows.

Im not going in or calling dr yet as its nothing to be concerned about yet, if its labor it will get worse and if its constipation maybe something will "clear out" LOL.

I know I havent went #2 really great lately but I know most of us late 3rd trimester ladies haven't LOL :) I'm really hoping this is the start of something and not just constipation. What would you all think of doing an emema to "clear out" the bowel and see if that makes the pain go away? I know they are safe to use when pregnant and can worst case "jump start" labor. But I dont see how it could hurt. Has anyone done one at home before? Are they horrible?


----------



## happymamma

Ive never had an enema before so I cant answer that one for you. But, the problem with gas and constipation, I know at least eith IBS cuz I get that alot,.. the cramps come like labour. I had a dr tell me that if I timed them they would be very regular. I never did mind you, lol , but I did get a little confused yesturday with them. But shortly after each cramp, I'd let out some gas :blush: so I figured it was just that.

Since you are considered full term now, I dont know, Id wonder too. Maybe sit in a warm bath and see if it helps it? I hope this it it for you though, good luck! xxx


----------



## kermie219

oh hun I know the feeling! I have been trying to figure the difference between the 2 myself lol I don't know about an enema but I know fybrogel is safe and been very helpful several times during this pregnancy lol just take 2 a day then the next day possible the day after you will feel much much better:) MW told me that was all I could take, so that's what I've done


----------



## flame

the only time i had an enama was when i was in labour with the 1st and the midwife siad it would take 5 mins to work, well 2 seconds later i shot off the bad and ran like a bloody eejit down the corridor to the toilet and just made it, my ass was on fire and hanging out the hospital gown and i gave a few people a eyefull of my backside before i crashed onto the toilet in utter relief, ooh the shame, lol


----------



## happymamma

flame said:


> the only time i had an enama was when i was in labour with the 1st and the midwife siad it would take 5 mins to work, well 2 seconds later i shot off the bad and ran like a bloody eejit down the corridor to the toilet and just made it, my ass was on fire and hanging out the hospital gown and i gave a few people a eyefull of my backside before i crashed onto the toilet in utter relief, ooh the shame, lol

:haha: LMFAO!!!

Im sorry, Im sure it wasnt funny at the time, but I could just imagine me doing the same and not caring about exposing myself, even though my butt is my biggest self confidence issue.


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

flame said:


> the only time i had an enama was when i was in labour with the 1st and the midwife siad it would take 5 mins to work, well 2 seconds later i shot off the bad and ran like a bloody eejit down the corridor to the toilet and just made it, my ass was on fire and hanging out the hospital gown and i gave a few people a eyefull of my backside before i crashed onto the toilet in utter relief, ooh the shame, lol

:haha::haha::haha: so in other words you had an arse like a japan flag? LMFAO


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Well I don't need the enema lol.. I sent my mom down to buy one for me and she dropped it off here at my house. Before I went to use it I felt the urge to "go" and just had a loose bm. So either thats what was causing the pains or its the start of labor :)


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

on a more serious note i took fybogel twice a day & it didnt seem to do anything for me,but found that lactulose soultion worked better,it was recommened by boots as i told them i was 35 weeks & had previously tried fybogel,

i have about half a bottle left but al take some on the thurs nite so ave had a clear out before my induction next sat


----------



## 555ann555

I've no personal experience, but I have read that your bowels will quite often empty at the start of labour, so it still might be early labour!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Good Luck I hope it's start of labour for you hun! Have the pains eased now you've been?


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Shinning_Star said:


> Good Luck I hope it's start of labour for you hun! Have the pains eased now you've been?

I would say they have lessened intensity wise a bit but they are still coming in waves. Haven't timed anything yet though so I dont know how often.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

sound like you could be in really early labour, this is how mine started with my first, the pain was really bad, went to the loo, and it calmed down abit, then they got worse and i eventually realised i was in labour lol good luck if it is labour xx


----------

